# "Плывет" голова, нарушен кровоток



## Петр петр (31 Окт 2016)

Несколько недель назад резко ухудшилось зрение (предметы размыты), постоянные головокружения, даже скорее голова "плывет". Болят глава (давит сверху), немного сдавливает виски, неприятные ощущения в затылочной области

Сходил к неврологу, назначили дуплекс БЦА

гиперкинетический тек крови по обеим ОСА с изменением ПСС
признаки венозной дисциркуляции на экстракраниальном уровне
косвенные признаки повышения внутричерепного давления

ПСС по ОСА повышенно
ППС по ВСА повышено

врач назначил
уколы в\м мексидо 5,0мл 10 дней
т. мидокалм 150, 3р в день, 14 дн
т. вестибо 24мг. 2р в день. 1 месяц

адекватно ли лечение?
может надо сделать какое-то дополнительное исследование?


----------



## AIR (31 Окт 2016)

Самое простое и достаточно информативное, сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами.
Сидеть с монитором ,  рулем часто приходится?


----------



## Петр петр (1 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Самое простое и достаточно информативное, сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами.
> Сидеть с монитором ,  рулем часто приходится?



перед монитором - да, за рулем нет

а мрт не лучше? рентген то протрузию не покажет?

и что касательно назначенного лечения, адекватно оно или нет? А то неврологи в поликлиниках разные бывают.....


----------



## AIR (1 Ноя 2016)

Петр петр написал(а):


> а мрт не лучше? рентген то протрузию не покажет?


Если искать протрузии ,  то лучше конечно МРТ.... Если искать причину проблемы,  то лучше рентген . .


----------



## Петр петр (1 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Если искать протрузии ,  то лучше конечно МРТ.... Если искать причину проблемы,  то лучше рентген . .



если не сложно, поясните....как так? МРТ же считается информативнее, современнее....


----------



## AIR (2 Ноя 2016)

Петр петр написал(а):


> если не сложно, поясните....как так? МРТ же считается информативнее, современнее....


Шея, система очень подвижная, поэтому в первую очередь нарушается двигательная функция.. А проверить двигательную функцию мы может только функциональными исследованиями... 
А МРТ проводится в статике и показывает не самые значимые на данном этапе морфологические изменения в системе... Хотя, конечно,  для удовольствия и несколько большей информативности , дополнительно можно и МРТ сделать..


----------



## Петр петр (2 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Шея, система очень подвижная, поэтому в первую очередь нарушается двигательная функция.. А проверить двигательную функцию мы может только функциональными исследованиями...
> А МРТ проводится в статике и показывает не самые значимые на данном этапе морфологические изменения в системе... Хотя, конечно,  для удовольствия и несколько большей информативности , дополнительно можно и МРТ сделать..



спасибо
попробую сделать рентген с функциональными


----------



## Петр петр (14 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Если искать причину проблемы,  то лучше рентген . .



сделал
к сожалению не смог преобразовать формат, чтоб прикрепить снимки тут
закачал архивом
*http://my-files.ru/wzd97p*
посмотрите?


----------



## La murr (15 Ноя 2016)

*Петр петр*, здравствуйте!
Рекомендации по размещению снимков Вы найдёте здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
У врачей, к сожалению, нет времени и возможности работать с архивами...
Спасибо за понимание!


----------



## Петр петр (15 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Самое простое и достаточно информативное, сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами.


Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста


----------



## AIR (16 Ноя 2016)

Отклонение от вертикальной оси влево (скорее всего напряжение и укорочение слева трапециевидной , задней и средней лестничных мышц ), ограничения подвижности С1-С2 более слева, С0-С1 справа и сзади также из-за укорочения мышц ...  
Конечно ,  все это уточняется при мануальному осмотре.... но подобную симптоматику давать может..


----------



## Петр петр (16 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Отклонение от вертикальной оси влево (скорее всего напряжение и укорочение слева трапециевидной , задней и средней лестничных мышц ), ограничения подвижности С1-С2 более слева, С0-С1 справа и сзади также из-за укорочения мышц ...
> Конечно ,  все это уточняется при мануальному осмотре.... но подобную симптоматику давать может..



спасибо
и что с этим всем делать?
невролог прописал
уколы мексидол
таблетки мидокалм и вестибо


----------



## AIR (16 Ноя 2016)

> и что с этим всем делать?


К мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Петр петр (16 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> К мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками



Может посоветуете кого в Спб? А то я ходил, один только машинкой стучит (ударно-волновая), другой за 5 минут вроде ставит все на место, а через 2 часа все обратно возвращается.....


----------



## Niks44 (16 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> ограничения подвижности С1-С2 более слева, С0-С1 справа и сзади также из-за укорочения мышц ...


Андрей Иосифович а как вы это определяете по снимку? потому что при наклоне головы не увеличивается расстояния между затылочной костью и С1 а также между С1-С2


----------



## AIR (16 Ноя 2016)

Петр петр написал(а):


> может посоветуете кого в Спб?


К сожалению нет... ко мне пациентка приезжала оттуда на каждый сеанс то-ли 6 раз, то-ли 8..


Niks44 написал(а):


> Андрей Иосифович а как вы это определяете по снимку?


Вы хотите все десятилетиями наработанные тайные знания выведать?


Niks44 написал(а):


> потому что при наклоне головы не увеличивается расстояния между затылочной костью и С1


Примерно так... + на фронтальной снимке маленький нюанс и немножко опыта работы..


Niks44 написал(а):


> а также между С1-С2


Это на фронтальном снимке смотрю..


----------



## La murr (17 Ноя 2016)

Петр петр написал(а):


> Может посоветуете кого в Спб?


Доктор Абель, Пётр - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/1394/


----------



## Петр петр (21 Ноя 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Доктор Абель, Пётр - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/1394/



не отвечает этот доктор ((


----------



## La murr (21 Ноя 2016)

Петр петр написал(а):


> не отвечает этот доктор ((


Я передам Вам контакты врача в ЛС.


----------



## Петр петр (28 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Отклонение от вертикальной оси влево (скорее всего напряжение и укорочение слева трапециевидной , задней и средней лестничных мышц ), ограничения подвижности С1-С2 более слева, С0-С1 справа и сзади также из-за укорочения мышц ...
> Конечно ,  все это уточняется при мануальному осмотре.... но подобную симптоматику давать может..



а что вы думаете по поводу процедуры "метод коррекции атланта"?


----------



## AIR (28 Ноя 2016)

Петр петр написал(а):


> а что вы думаете по поводу процедуры "метод коррекции атланта"?


Что интересная придумка . .. Лечебный эффект может и не очень, зато финансовый хорош....


----------



## Петр петр (28 Ноя 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Что интересная придумка . .. Лечебный эффект может и не очень, зато финансовый хорош....



спасибо
я так и думал )


----------



## Елена211283 (3 Май 2018)

@Петр петр, как ваши дела,автор?У меня похожие проблемы


----------

